# Any RVing knitters/crocheters?



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

We are from NH, newly retired and starting to RV for the winter in the warmer climate of Florida traveling this winter over to Texas. Any other knitting/crocheting RVers out there?


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, I am an RV'er who knits! My husband does all the driving of our 24 foot Leisure Unity, which we love. I pick out easy & more complicated projects to take on the road. Easy projects are for knitting while hubby is driving & others for after we're set up. During our first walk thru of the RV, I picked out a storage space & announceed it was for yarn & notions! I'm surprised I haven't run into more knitters at the campgrounds. I expect once we select a spot to stay for awhile, I'll meet some other craft minded folks. 

After last winter in Maryland, we planned to spend a few months in FL this winter. Then we found out we have our first grandchild on the way! She is due the end of January, so we've altered our plans a bit & won't leave as early as we'd planned. 

If anyone has a really nice campground to recommend around Sarasota, Bradenton or Venice FL, I'm hunting for suggestions. My mom lives in Venice, so we'll get to see her & go to spring training games. Go O's!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm a part time RV'er. In it now on the way to N. Ft. Myers, Florida for the winter. Have a manufactured home to stay in when we get there but like to travel back and forth in a small RV. Also use it for summer trips. 
Knit most of the way. Just finished a hat and starting another one. 
Where are you going in Florida?
Enjoy your retirement and travels.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

We are looking in the same area, Bradenton, Sarasota. I'll let you know wha we find.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

It would be really nice if we could meet up, Maime! We've looked at a few places online, but have delayed making a decision because of the pending birth. Keep in touch via PM, if you want & maybe we can make this happen.

Jeannie (AKA, Padittle)


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

I will Thanks . Ruth


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Dear Maimie, Sarasota,Bradenton is a great area. Their are several camp grounds in the area. Sun & Fun, Tampa South, Winterest, Manatee RV Park, Hawaian Isles, are just a few. Sarasota has a great yarn shop called A Good Yarn. Hope you find something.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Been full time on the road in our RV for 8 years now. I knit and crochet. I always search for LYS where I'm going to make sure I can buy yarn since in an RV you don't have a lot of space for stash. I keep a small box style foot stool full of yarn and have one 18 inch cube soft sided boxes (the kind you see used for drawers) with yarn in it. I always make sure I have enough yarn for 3-4 projects on hand just in case there isn't a LYS near me. 
I have found many a LYS and each is unique based on location and the owner. When you travel I-10 from FL to TX be sure to stop in Pensacola at Kings Sewing. I love their shop. It doesn't look like much from the outside, but is heavenly inside http://kingsewing.com/
Another quaint shop is The Yarn Cottage in Fairhope. Fairhope is an artsy town. You could easily spend a day or 2 exploring the unique shops in town. http://theyarncottagefairhope.com/.
I am currently in Port Aransas, TX. The Golden Needles quilt store in Rockport carries a small supply of Cascade 220, but the colors are vivid, hand dyed yarns.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

We are summer-time full-timers, usually traveling from NC to stay in southern Utah. Hubby and I share driving duty but I get lots of knitting time on the 5-day trip. Our 30' Winnebago Vista has many storage areas suitable for yarn, needles, etc. I typically finish three or four projects per season but have to delay blocking until returning home.
Love RV'ing and knitting and adore being able to combine them!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

We have an Airstream trailer...we haven't taken any trips longer than three weeks yet, but are gradually extending our reach!! I take simple "car projects" for the highway, but still have to be careful not to be so focused on knitting that I miss seeing the sights!! I dutifully bring along projects to do while we're camped, but usually I'm too busy exploring, visiting, etc etc to settle to knitting...I really enjoy the airstream experience itself


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I anoted rv knitter, not quite retired yet, so we are part time rv ers. I always have my knitting. 
Yes there are many great rv Camping areas around the area you are looking.enjoy and let us know which one you choose.


----------



## dajo (May 16, 2011)

I too am an "Airstream knitter"! My knitting bag is part of the camping gear, holding several small projects (dishcloths esp)that don't require much concentration and many times when completed are given away. Fun to knit inside in bad weather, outside around the campfire and even 1 row anytime is a good thing! Even though retired we haven't experienced the "winter in the south" yet; kinda like the change of seasons here in the midwest. If we gets lots of snow the city piles snow at the end of our street which is close to end of our driveway where trailer is stored. Depending on inches of snow depends if trailer can be moved out.
Merry Christmas to all, be well, keep knitting


----------



## BStanton1968 (Sep 10, 2014)

Another RV knitter here. We full time and don't spend too much time in any one spot. KP & Rav are my lifelines to other knitters & the knitting world. I do not drive the MH & am a nervous passenger so I knit. Latest projects were three cradle purses. We have done Florida and are now exploring the southwest. Will be in Tucson later today & plan to spend a month there. Happy travels-safe travels!


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the "tips" we also have a dachshund, he's trying to adjust to RVing, still a bit stressful for him.


----------



## dajo (May 16, 2011)

Ravelry has a forum for "airstream" knitters but anyone can read/post am sure-- another source for good reading/information with people who love to wander in whatever form of transportation!
Be well, keep knitting


----------



## kanona (Aug 20, 2013)

Gosh, I don't see any West Coast folks in this chat! We're in Seattle and although retired, RV on short jaunts only. Still pretty plugged into help home-schooling the GDs, now 12 and 14. ... I try to do a sweater per trip (sweatshirt sweaters are my favorite) and I name it after the place we were at the time. I have my Yellowstone sweater, my Tahuya sweater, Potlatch, Issaquah, etc. They make nice souvenirs and I have something for the next trip!


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

There are a few good parks near Palmetto, which is not far from Bradenton. We stayed there a few years back. There was a GREAT flea market in St. Pete, if that's your bag.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm glad to make your acquaintance, Dajo! And I am going to hurry over to that airstream knitters' forum as fast as my little fingers can type...thank you for the information!
Our trailer is in an airplane hangar with snow piled high in front of the door...one of these days we'll spend part of the winter far enough south to camp comfortably...until then, we'll relish the snow!
  


dajo said:


> Ravelry has a forum for "airstream" knitters but anyone can read/post am sure-- another source for good reading/information with people who love to wander in whatever form of transportation!
> Be well, keep knitting


----------



## Joya (Jan 6, 2012)

I knit/crochet in our RV for many years. Now we have a little park model in resort in Mission, Texas. I've made many new friends here and we meet twice a week and knit and chat.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

When you mentioned storage and and RV, the first thing that came to mind was those storage bags.
The ones that you take air out of.
If you have a small vacuum cleaner and can suck the air out of the bags, you could stash more yarn.
Just a suggestion.
Dick


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

we're part-timers getting ready to go full-time in the next month or so. i don't go anywhere (and i mean ANYwhere) without my knitting and/or crocheting! we have a 30-foot sunseeker and i do help with the driving, but when not driving, i'm working on one of my wip's. 

where are you in new hampshire? we're going to summer in my husband's hometown in mass, but we always go to nh as our best friends here in fl summer at granite lake near keene.

@padittle - hi, jeannie! just wanted to say my parents lived in venice for 20 yrs. dad passed away several yrs ago & my mom passed away last year & i really miss going down (we're 2 hrs north). it's such a beautiful area . . . and congrats on the grandbaby!! we have 10 & it's just the best!! in fact, heading out in the rv thursday for baton rouge to spend Christmas with the youngest . . . enjoy!!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Uh oh... I shouldn't know this...



DickWorrall said:


> When you mentioned storage and and RV, the first thing that came to mind was those storage bags.
> The ones that you take air out of.
> If you have a small vacuum cleaner and can suck the air out of the bags, you could stash more yarn.
> Just a suggestion.
> Dick


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, we too are part time RVErs, we have a road trek camping van. We try to go to Savannah Georgia every march for 4-5 weeks and to Eastern Canada for 4-5 weeks every Summer, I also have not met up with a lot of knitters in our travels. I knit when I can as we have a Shit Tzu who wants to sit on my lap so she can see out the window as we travel.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks as though you've got a great schedule! We went up through Maine to PEI last year in mid September... It was an awesome trip! I have helpful cats here at home, but our dog is too ancient to be willing to go off camping with us, so my travel knitting is unencumbered!



Ggranof3 said:


> Hi, we too are part time RVErs, we have a road trek camping van. We try to go to Savannah Georgia every march for 4-5 weeks and to Eastern Canada for 4-5 weeks every Summer, I also have not met up with a lot of knitters in our travels. I knit when I can as we have a Shit Tzu who wants to sit on my lap so she can see out the window as we travel.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, I also love to combine RVing and knitting! We have a 33' motorhome and I vow to never drive it! Therefore I have lots of knitting time while a passenger. I also love to knit at the campsite. Well, I'll admit it - I love to knit anywhere!! Safe travels and happy knitting!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I just remembered. There is a website http://www.rvillage.com/ If you join that community then you can join a sub group that I belong to called Knitters. It's a fairly new group with only 25 members, but there is a map link that shows the parks that each member currently resides in to find knitting partners.
Another group that I just found is Crocheting Co-pilots. It is a very new group with only 4 members. I just joined that group too.


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

We are both retired, and reside in a home. When we take a RV trip, it is usually several times a year. One of our favorite sites during the month of January is The Springs of Borrego near Anza Borrego State Park of California. 
I have met a fantastic group of women in this park who are highly skilled in knitting. Some have picked up crochet with lessons provided by those of us that know this needlecraft. 
My favorite story is about Kay. Late in the day, I demonstrated the basics and offered to continue the lesson the next day, if she was available. The following morning, Kay approached me, carrying what appeared to be a crocheted, cell phone case with a small strap. Clearly, underestimating her innate talent, I inquired if she wanted me to decipher the pattern and work with her in duplicating the case? She answered, "No," with a big grin on her face. Then announced she had made the case herself last night for a fellow RVer who was having some medical problems and prone to falling. She wanted to tie the case onto this friend, so she could phone for help should she fall again. Henceforth, I have introduced Kay as my friend and protégé. 
I then learned a year earlier her own husband was medivaced to Palm Springs Hospital for an emergency. Although, Kay had never driven their motor home previously, the other park guests helped her hook up their tow car and sent her on her way. This lady is one extraordinary individual. 
Karen, the owner of the LYS, Pins and Needles, also invites us to join her and the residents of this desert region for a Knit Night and socialization. We love this community.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

You have found a perfect home away from home, Holly! Fantastic!
:thumbup:



Holly E said:


> We are both retired, and reside in a home. When we take a RV trip, it is usually several times a year. One of our favorite sites during the month of January is The Springs of Borrego near Anza Borrego State Park of California.
> I have met a fantastic group of women in this park who are highly skilled in knitting. Some have picked up crochet with lessons provided by those of us that know this needlecraft.
> My favorite story is about Kay. Late in the day, I demonstrated the basics and offered to continue the lesson the next day, if she was available. The following morning, Kay approached me, carrying what appeared to be a crocheted, cell phone case with a small strap. Clearly, underestimating her innate talent, I inquired if she wanted me to decipher the pattern and work with her in duplicating the case? She answered, "No," with a big grin on her face. Then announced she had made the case herself last night for a fellow RVer who was having some medical problems and prone to falling. She wanted to tie the case onto this friend, so she could phone for help should she fall again. Henceforth, I have introduced Kay as my friend and protégé.
> I then learned a year earlier her own husband was medivaced to Palm Springs Hospital for an emergency. Although, Kay had never driven their motor home previously, the other park guests helped her hook up their tow car and sent her on her way. This lady is one extraordinary individual.
> Karen, the owner of the LYS, Pins and Needles, also invites us to join her and the residents of this desert region for a Knit Night and socialization. We love this community.


----------



## loving2rv (Oct 6, 2011)

We too are part time RVers spending the winter months in the Dallas-Fort Worth area in Texas. We will be leaving Indiana for Texas Monday after New Years weather permitting. I always take some kind of needlework project with. This year I have learned to spin so will be taking several spindles with. I have a rattan trunk in the living room of our 33 foot 5th wheel for storage.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

We have been full timers for five years. We took our maiden voyage in our coach in 2007 from New York. We planned to look for a place to retire in Florida. My twin told us to stop on Hilton Head Island South Carolina on our way down. Well we did loved the Motorcoach resort ,bought a lot, and never went to Florida . We are now living in Hilton Head and visit Florida in the winter from time to time. We always look forward to returning to our beautiful Island. We have a wonderful knitting group and many of us knit or crochet while rolling down the road in our motor homes. Y'all come down !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> When you mentioned storage and and RV, the first thing that came to mind was those storage bags.
> The ones that you take air out of.
> If you have a small vacuum cleaner and can suck the air out of the bags, you could stash more yarn.
> Just a suggestion.
> Dick


Dick, you took the word right out of my mouth! Err, fingers. The food vacuum sealers work great. We do have a 30' Holiday Rambler Admiral, and I always have at least 2 projects with me when we go, but are only part timers. Before we bought the RV, we took Amtrak to the west coast. Of course I have to knit, so we vacuum packed each skein for a sweater individually with our Food Saver, and I put all of the yarn I needed for a sweater in one front corner of our suitcase. I could unzip just that small bit I needed to get my hand in to get a skein, then zip back up. In the ten days on the train, I knitted 3/4 of a sweater. The sweater was finished after we got home, and I have found a couple of skeins still vacuum packed 8 years later, and still as good as new! It takes up so much less room that way. You do still have to remember your weight restrictions to travel safely, but it saves a lot of space.

I have found knitting in campgrounds to be a great conversation starter, even if the person doesn't knit or crochet.

I will also be checking out the RV ravelry group. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

